# Legal Zoom .com Anyone used it?



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone used Legal Zoom.com to set up their business? I'm pretty sure I'm going to set my business up as an LLC but not sure which route to take. Looks like Legal Zoom can do it all for you but would like to hear if anyone on this forum has used them and was happy. Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I used them for personal stuff; a will and living trust. I was impressed with their service. Although they advertise that they are not attorneys, Robert Shapiro of O.J. Simpson fame founded the company.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I used them for some stuff as well, until I realized I could do it myself. As Joe mentioned, they are not attorneys. If you talk to anyone there, they will not offer any kind of advice, as they are not allowed to. Basically, you give them info and they submit the paperwork.

If you are concerned about doing it yourself, then it's worth using the service. But don't expect any expertise. I would suggest looking into a local accountant or attorney who's willing to help you at a similar price as LegalZoom (honestly, even spending a little more on someone who will offer you legal/financial help, in addition to paperwork submission, is worth it).


----------



## sconrad84 (May 13, 2008)

Have you guys used them for trademark stuff??
any info on that?


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you. Until I read these replies, I didn't know they weren't attorneys. I need to see a CPA anyway so, maybe that person will just do it or, I'll do it myself. I did seek out an attorney for trademarking purposes. Trademark and Patent areas can be complicated so for me, I felt better using an attorney to apply for my trademark. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

sconrad84 said:


> Have you guys used them for trademark stuff??
> any info on that?


Yep... read my post above.


----------

